
Robinhood: Cash Management - aarestad
https://robinhood.com/about/cash-management/
======
dsaavy
Seems like a bunch of these financial apps (like Personal Capital as well) are
jumping on the cash management train. Seems like a good thing for their
customers. Anyone have insight as to why this isn’t a good thing?

